# sprit-billiger.net



## Nicko1998 (10 Juli 2008)

Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich auch die Nutzlosbranche mit dem Thema hohe Benzinpreise befasste.

Mit "sprit-billiger.net" soll mal wieder abkassiert werden:


> § 3 Kosten
> 
> 1. Für die Nutzung der Datenbank unter "w*w.sprit-billiger.net" werden einmalige Kosten in Höhe von Euro 90,00 inklusive der gesetzlichen Mehrwertsteuer angesetzt.


Auch wer nur einen Preis mitteilt und sich dafür anmeldet, wird im Gegenzug mit Rechnungen und Mahnungen belohnt. 

Es gibt aber auch eine kostenfreie Möglichkeit, die aktuellen Spritpreise abzufragen, und das ganz ohne Anmeldung:

Benzin Diesel Kraftstoff


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Scheint sich neu im Nutzlosgeschäft zu etablieren. Allzuviel gibt es über den Verein 
( wenn es denn mehrere sind ) noch nicht an Infos.  Ein "me too" Betreiber ....
Warnung vor einem weiteren Produkt aus demselben  "Haus" Infoservice Ltd: wie-schlau-bist-du.de
Warnung vor Kostenpflichtigen Angeboten der Info Service Ltd. | Abzocknews
Wird über Google Ads und   On-Line Informationen  beworben
Im Impressum natürlich die obligatorische Fakeadresse  in UK


----------



## sascha (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> Scheint sich neu im Nutzlosgeschäft zu etablieren.



Hmm, ein Blick in die AGB spricht dafür, dass hier jemand seine Nutzlosprojekte mit heißer Nadel strickt. Mit dem Geld kassieren kann es offenbar nicht schnell genug gehen:


----------



## Wembley (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Diese Seite der Info Service Ltd ist auch ganz "nett": [noparse]www.bodycheck24.net[/noparse]
Natürlich wieder ganz unten steht da wieder einmal:


> Der einmalige Preis für einen 12-Monats-Zugang zu unserer Datenbank beträgt 70 € inkl. gesetzlicher Mehrwertssteuer.


Wow. Sogar 20 Euro billiger als die Benzinseite. 

Ob sich die Buben da nicht ein bisserl übernehmen? Es gab nämlich schon andere, die solche Seiten ins Netz stellten und dann aufgegeben haben.


----------



## sascha (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> Ob sich die Buben da nicht ein bisserl übernehmen? Es gab nämlich schon andere, die solche Seiten ins Netz stellten und dann aufgegeben haben.



Bleibt noch die Frage, was in diesem netten Gässchen in Bingen wirklich zu finden ist. Nur ein unbeteiligter Maler und ein einsamer Briefkasten?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Frage, was in diesem netten Gässchen in Bingen wirklich zu finden ist.
> Nur ein unbeteiligter Maler und ein einsamer Briefkasten?


Telefonisch  und  per Google will der Ghostrider  jedenfalls nicht gefunden werden...

PS: Den Maler gibt es nur noch im Cache, weder die URL noch die Telefonnummer dazu existieren.


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die im Busdestag keine Verordnung oder ein Gesetz machen, die Internetabzocke verbieten.


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Weil es entsprechende Minister (Verbraucherschutz, Justiz) gibt, die es einen Dreck interessiert und wenn, reden die nur, passieren tut anschließend gar nichts, damit diese Seuche endlich mal eingedämmt wird und die auch strafrechtlich zur Verantwortung gezogen werden können.


----------



## jupiter (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Da hast du recht, die denken nur an sich und Ihr Geld.

Schließlich bekomme die auch was dafon. Dennnach sollte sich der Bundestag damit beschäftigen.


----------



## HUmax (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



sascha schrieb:


> Hmm, ein Blick in die AGB spricht dafür, dass hier jemand seine Nutzlosprojekte mit heißer Nadel strickt. Mit dem Geld kassieren kann es offenbar nicht schnell genug gehen:


Der hat von seinen eigenen AGB von "wie-schlau-bist-du.de - IQ-Test" abgeschrieben und da wohl was vergessen abzuändern.


----------



## OskarMaria (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Die Seiten sind bei hosteurope gebunkert. Da ich diesen Hoster zu den seriösen Anbietern in Deutschland zählen würde, hilft vielleicht ein Brief an die Firma, um diese Angebote etwas schneller ins Jenseits zu befördern.

Ich bin selber Kunde bei dem Hoster und werde mich mal mit einem eMail an die Geschäftsleitung wenden ( [email protected] ).

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Der Nutzlosschrott ist nach wie vor online


----------



## Heiko (11 September 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Wir suchen grade Opfer für einen TV-Bericht in dieser Sache.
Nähere Infos hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54133-opfer-von-sprit-billiger-gesucht.html


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Juhu...ich bin scheinbar Opfer geworden...habe eine Mahnung (keine Rechnung) bekommen, mein EInschreiben, welches beinhaltet, dass ich mich weigere etwas zu bezahlen, dass ich niemals beantragt habe (denn meiner Meinung nach habe ich mich dort nicht registriert) ist mit einer E-Mail zurückgewiesen worden und jetzt würd ich gern losheulen.

Normalerweise speichere ich immer alle Registrierungsmails ab von dieser Seite habe ich aber keine
Angeblich soll ich eine Bestätigungsmail geklickt und damit alles aktiviert haben. Auch soetwas bewahre ich normalerweise auf. Soll ich das nur bei dieser einen Seite etwa nicht gemacht haben?
Und vor allem: Ich erinnere mich halt nicht mich dort registriert zu haben. Hätte ich Interesse an dem Angebot gehabt, hätte ich mich nicht nur registriert sondern dieses auch genutzt.
Die Rechnungsemail ist bei mir komischerweise auch nicht eingegangen.

Ich verstehe einfach die Welt nicht mehr und bin enerseits stinksauer und andererseits verzweifelt.

Hat jemand guten Rat für mich?

Es grüßt

die Betrogene


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> Hat jemand guten Rat für mich?



Klar. Lesen:  Betrug Rechnung Mahnung Inkasso: Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



kleenecoco schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach die Welt nicht mehr und bin enerseits stinksauer und andererseits verzweifelt.


Nicht verzweifeln, diese faulen Tricks gibt es auf hunderten von Nutzlosseiten. 
Einfach mal in Ruhe die Hinweise lesen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

und 
Personalisierter Link - Cb-Wiki


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Ich habe mir das jetzt alles einmal ausgedruckt und werde all das mit der E-Mail dieser[........] meiner Mum mitgeben...die arbeitet nämlich zufällig als Reno Fachgehilfin beim Anwalt und ich hoffe, dass sie das für mich regeln kann.
Trotzdem bin ich aufgeregt und beunruhigt.
So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert und ich bin ehrich verzweifelt.

Ich kann und will diesen Tüdelkram nicht bezahlen..wovon auch *bitter lach*

Hoffentlich zieht sich der Kram nicht wie Kaugummi...


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



kleenecoco schrieb:


> So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert und ich bin ehrich verzweifelt.


dazu besteht nicht der geringste Grund.  


kleenecoco schrieb:


> Ich kann und will diesen Tüdelkram nicht bezahlen..


Dazu besteht ebenfalls  nicht der geringste Anlass 


kleenecoco schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zieht sich der Kram nicht wie Kaugummi...


das kann die leider niemand versprechen,  aber nimm es von der humorvollen Seite 
Wenn du dich etwas beruhigt hast und die faulen Tricks verstanden hast, wirst du darüber lachen.

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Aber irgendwelche Mahn- oder Inkassogebühren die quasi durch diese lange Prozedur entstehen muss ich dann nicht tragen?
Mich macht diese Mail von denen echt sauer...darf man sowas online stellen?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Wo nichts bezahlt werden muß,  gibt es auch kein Zusatzkosten egal wie die heißen.


kleenecoco schrieb:


> Mich macht diese Mail von denen echt sauer...darf man sowas online stellen?


ja,  aber ohne  persönliche Daten


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



kleenecoco schrieb:


> Hoffentlich zieht sich der Kram nicht wie Kaugummi...


Hm, das können wir Dir nicht versprechen.
Meist läuft das Kasperltheater so ab wie schon beschrieben:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121
Davon aber nicht beeindrucken lassen. Mails kann man im Spamfilter rückstandsfrei entsorgen, Briefpost von denen kann man abheften, zum Altpapier geben oder im Vogelkäfig auslegen. :-D
Falls noch Zweifel bestehen, hier hat sich ein knollennasiger Typ drüber ausgelassen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

...


> Sehr geehrte Frau .......,
> 
> ihre Beanstandung ist bei uns eingegangen.  Deshalb weisen wir auf folgende Punkte hin:
> 
> ...


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

hm...unter meine mailadresse ist noch meine richtige emailadresse drin oder? Bitte weg damit (kann ich das selbst?)


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Das ist eine von den Drohschrottmails mit denen  Nutzlosseitenbetreiber zu 
hundertausenden  User seit drei Jahren  vollmüllen. Nicht der Rede wert.

Bleib   cool


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



kleenecoco schrieb:


> hm...unter meine mailadresse ist noch meine richtige emailadresse drin oder? Bitte weg damit


wech isse


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

hm...das sagt sich so leicht....wenn ich mich da wirklich registriert habe?

Ich Landei *schäm*

Sowas kann nur mir passieren.....ich bin eigentlich totmüde aber als ich die Mail von denen eben gelesen hab bin ich durchgedreht...echt...denen will ich mal gern gegenüber stehen und denen die Meinung sagen...aber die waren ja nichtmal telefonisch erreichbar...und für das Telefonat musste ich trotzdem irgendwelche Gebühren bezahlen vermute ich....


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



webwatcher schrieb:


> wech isse




Dankeschön :-p


----------



## webwatcher (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Nu beruhig dich mal, schlaf ne Nacht drüber, dann sieht die Welt ganz anders aus


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

*schnüff* da bleibt mir wohl auch nichts anderes übrig....


Dann zerreiss ich sie in meinen Träumen in Stücke *lechtz*:sun:


Trotzdem :wall:



Ich würd mir die echt gern vorknüpfen...


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



kleenecoco schrieb:


> hm...das sagt sich so leicht....wenn ich mich da wirklich registriert habe? [...] Ich Landei *schäm*
> Sowas kann nur mir passieren.....


Nee, im Ernst. Das passiert tausenden von Nutzern. Niemand würde sich dort anmelden, wenn er / sie den Preis bei der Anmeldung schon sehen würden.

Anhand der hunderttausenden von Zugriffen auf Beiträgen zum Thema kann man nicht mehr von Blindheit der Betroffenen ausgehen. Webseiten sind mit Zaubertinte geschrieben . Du bist in bester Gesellschaft und musst Dir keineswegs Vorwürfe machen.

Eines hast Du aber hoffentlich gelernt: Demnächst vorsichtiger mit der Eingabe von persönlichen Daten sein. Man weiss nie, wer sich am anderen Ende befindet. Da täuscht auch keine noch so nett aufgemachte Webseite drüber hinweg.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## sascha (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> .aber die waren ja nichtmal telefonisch erreichbar...



Das gehört zum Geschäftsmodell. Was sollen die auch sagen. Bin zwar der fünfte hier, trotzdem: Cool bleiben. Haben hunderttausende Opfer vor dir auch gemacht und leben fröhlich weiter


----------



## kleenecoco (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Ich möchte euch trotzdem bis hierher schonmal für eure Hilfe bedanken.....


Bin froh, dass ich hier gelandet bin 


Bin gespannt, was daraus wird...

Ich feiere mich jetzterstmal mit einem Nutella Brot und einem Glas Wein....


werde Bericht erstatten.


----------



## kleenecoco (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Neuigkeiten 

Anwältin hat sich der Sache angenommen.

Sie hat auch geraten erst mal zu ignorieren und zu schauen, ob noch etwas kommt.

Sollte etwas kommen werden die aber keine Chance haben.

Sie freut sich schon drauf *g*

Hört ihr den Stein von meinem Herzen plumpsen?


----------



## kleenecoco (10 November 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung

Habe im Oktober noch eine "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen, in der NATÜRLICH mit Inkasso Unternehmen und SCHUFA Eintrag gedroht wird.

NATÜRLICH habe ich auch diesen Wisch ignoriert und schaue, was als nächstes kommt. Ich bin gespannt 

Also sprit-billiger.net bzw. Info Service Ltd. ich freue mich auf eure neuen Mails und Briefe, die nur euch Geld kosten


----------



## sascha (10 November 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> Ich bin gespannt



Lohnt nicht. Entweder kommt die nächste Mahnung nach diesem Muster hier oder gar nichts mehr...


----------



## kleenecoco (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Hallöchen ihr Lieben.
Habe gute Nachrichten =)

Nach einigem Hin und her, vielen Mails und ner fragwürdigen Inkasso Firma
hat sich meine Anwältin gefreut einen gepfeffertne Brief an die Inkasso Firma zu senden. Diese hat erst nach Ablafu der gestellten Frist geantwortet, jedoch mitgeteilt, dass sie die Angelegenheit nicht weiter verfolgen werden und die Informationen an ihren Auftraggeber zurückgeben werden.Die haben sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet.

Im Januar werde ich dan eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen.
Habe schon mit nem Polizeibeamten gesprochen, der sich schon auf mich freut 

Ich danke euch für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## spacereiner (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> Im Januar werde ich dan eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen


 
Und wegen was willst Du die anzeigen:-?

Weil Du ohne alles auf der Seite zu lesen Deine Persönlichen Daten in ein Formular eingegeben hast:wall:


Irgendwie ist man nicht ganz unschuldig an den Spammails dieser zwielichtigen Gesellen


----------



## kleenecoco (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Ähm...es geht hier nicht um irgendwelche Spammails.
Wenn ich Mails bekommen hätte wäre ich vielleicht frühzeitig im Bilde gewesen.

Und die Anzeige werde ich wegen versuchten Betrugs erstatten, da ich für etwas zahlen sollte, wozu ich niemals zugestimmt habe.

So...und ein ganz kleiner Tipp für dich: Erstmal alle Einträge aus nem Beitrag lesen und dann seinen Senf dazugeben  Das hilft auch


----------



## kleenecoco (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*

Sorry dass es so ruppig rüberkommt, aber ich versteh den Sinn deines Eintrags nicht :-?

Von Spammails war nie die Rede und für mich steht die Frage immernoch offen, ob ich mich da wirklich angemeldet habe, denn ich habe nie so eine Registrierungs-Bestätigungsmail bekommen, da ich ansonsten innerhalb der anggebenen 2 Wochen das Ganze rückgängig gemacht hätte.

Rechnungen per Mail soll es gegeben haben und auch die habe ich nie erhalten.

Aber das kann alles in den vorangegangen Beiträgen nachgelesen werden.

Für mich passt dein letzter Beitrag also nicht wirklich mit dem Thema zusammen.


----------



## Acronis (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: sprit-billiger.net*



> Von Spammails war nie die Rede und für mich steht die Frage immernoch offen, ob ich mich da wirklich angemeldet habe


 
dann mußt du wohl alzheimer haben.wenn man kein bock hat zu zahlen einfach sagen man hat sich da garnicht angemeldet,egal wo die deine daten herhaben,man hat sich da nicht angemeldet

immer diese ausreden

_an deiner stelle würde ich sofort zahlen,sowas ist betrug,die können dich sogar anzeigen

es hat auch schon mehrere hausdurchsuchungen wegen sowas gegeben

der pc würde da mitgenommen und untersucht und anmeldedaten wurden entdeckt_
______________

sorry das ist natürlich völliger blödsinn:-D

wenn Du dich nicht angemeldet hast dann hast Du dich nicht angemeldet.
die müßen dir das beweisen.guck dir mal die links oben an,da steht alles wissenswerte drinn.es kann ja auch sein das dich jemand ägern will und deine daten da eingegeben hat.eine anzeige bei der polizei wäre auch nicht schlecht,glaube aber das da nicht viel bei rauskommt.an deiner stelle würde ich den ganzen blödsinn vergessen


----------

